# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Міжмовні омоніми, вони ж хибні друзі перекладача.

## Zaya

```
http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?p=206407#p206407
```

 

> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/False_F...of_the_Slavist

 http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/False_F...sian-Ukrainian (пара російська-українська)   

> В українській та російській мовах є слова, близькі за звучанням, але за значенням не тотожні. Наприклад: гарбуз – арбуз, мешкати – мешкать, орати – орать. Їх називають міжмовні омоніми. Українське слово неділя вживається як назва сьомого дня в тижні, дня відпочинку, святкового дня. Можна сказати: "відпочивав у неділю", "у неділю піду до церкви". У деяких говорах це слово означає ще "тиждень". У російській мові слово неделя має тільки це значення. Отже, російський вислів "болеть целую неделю" треба перекладати "хворів цілий тиждень". Коли говоримо "хворів цілу неділю", то можуть нас зрозуміти по-різному: чи хворів "один день" чи "сім днів". Українське слово гарбуз треба перекладати російським тыква, а російське слово арбуз – кавун, боягуз – це по-російськи трус, а українське трус – це російське обыск, рожа – це синонім до мальва (функціонує й як синонім до троянда), до російського слова рожа український відповідник – пика. Українське слово другий потрібно вживати у значенні порядкового числівника (щось мусить бути перше). Російське слово другой, як правило, перекладаємо українським інший. Лазню називають банею, а баню на церкві – запозиченням з російської купол. На "Місячну сонату" Л. Бетховена кажуть "Лунна соната" (точний переклад з німецької – "Соната місячного світла"); слово мешкати своїм значенням споріднене з українським помешкання, а не з російським мешкать, яке має значення "баритися", "гаятися". І не намагаймося дослівно перекладати. До російської фрази "не мешкал с ответом" один з можливих відповідників – "відразу відповів" (а не: "не мешкав з відповіддю").

 http://www.franko.lviv.ua/lknp/mova/sur/surjuk40.htm 
Ще цікаві приклади фальшивих друзів перекладача: http://www.lingvo.lviv.ua/news/ukr-n..._11_2002_6.htm
Івна Франка = Івана Франка
запеклопрацюють = запекло працюють
Там ще зайві пробіли трапляються, в основному у списку використаної літератури.  

> А неблага — это

 В другом источнике, где приведена расширенная цитата, написано «няблага»:  

> Вот, например, воспоминания Якова Хелемского (известного переводчика произведений Янки Купалы) об одном разговоре с Михаилом Светловым: «Светлов позвонил по телефону —  в то утро он работал над переводом.
> — ...Требуется ваша консультация. Почему-то считается, что с белорусского может переводить каждый (...) Когда меня спросили в издательстве, нужен ли мне подстрочник, я гордо отказался. Зачем? Язык близкий... И вот убедился в своем злостном невежестве. Споткнулся на двух словах...
> Скажите, что означает по-белорусски слово _твар_. Я с разгону перевел как тварь, но со всем остальным это не монтируется.
> — Еще бы! _Твар_ по-белорусски — лицо.
> — Светлов помолчал, потом сказал:
> — Ну, хорошо. А, к примеру, _блага_ — это уж, я надеюсь, переводится на русский язык, как благо? Почему и тут не клеится?
> — Потому что _блага_ по-белорусски значит плохо. А _няблага_ — это неплохо. Михаил Аркадьевич, дорогой, такие ловушки часто подстерегают нас именно при переводе с родственных языков». (Знамя, 1966, № 11).

 Кстати, по-чешски лицо — _tvář_, а в польском есть _twarz_.  ::  
Псевдоінтернаціоналізми: http://www.franko.lviv.ua/faculty/in...lecture_10.htm

----------


## Wowik

> В другом источнике, где приведена расширенная цитата, написано «няблага»

 И это правильное отражение яканья. Е в первом предударном слоге переходит в Я. "Н*я*ма таго, што раньш было".

----------

